# Prices at Tim Hortons



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

WTF? This is news? So what, prices are going up, everything goes up, has for my entire life.

How the hell does such an inconsequential and trivial "event" become news? Why are the news providers playing this?

I'm going to turn the news off.

Sweet Jesus.

Peace, Mooh.

[Yeah, a bag of day old doughnuts was a dime at Tim Hortons on King George Road in Brantford in 1970. I was there. Prices have gone up.]


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Tim Hortons coffee is terrible these days anyway. For those rare times I buy a quicky coffee I go to McDonald's, most of the time I just make my own and save my moola for usefull stuff......like guitars!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sadly I've given up on Timmies. Their coffee is too weak and everything they bake is basically candy.

They can quadruple their prices and it will not impact me.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Their coffee has always been too weak for my taste and their sandwiches are small and expensive so I guess I'm in the 'who cares' camp.

But a common pedestrian consumer product raising prices as news worthy? That's the fluff network news has become.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Have you guys tried there espresso? 

I've shit more consumable liquids. I honestly can't believe they can try to pass it off as legit. I couldn't even force it down.

I do really enjoy that new Italian sandwich though.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I gave up on Hortons a couple years ago, will only buy one when I'm in a pinch. Much prefer to make my own and save the $$$ like Chitmo said.
I did try the dark roast they came out with a couple months ago, does anyone find its exactly the same?
I drink my coffee black or with a little milk so usually I can tell big differences between but I couldn't taste it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep, news fluff. Such stupid reporting when there are real news stories happening in this world.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I can count on one hand the times I have spent any money on their slope since I got a mortgage in 2000. I don't miss it.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I avoid the place like the plague. Too many line ups, and poor coffee. I don't go with the crowd, and I prefer it that way.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I live about a block from a TH, or roughly one coffee if the litter is any indication. I only go to a TH if we're traveling and desperate. The coffee is...well...not coffee, at least compared to what I can much more easily make at home for so much less expense. All of which supports my question, what makes their prices news? 

Never mind, what could have been a Canadian institution has instead become an embarrassment. I should know whereof I speak, I'm a Leafs fan.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

As a teacher from years ago used o say when someone said something obvious--"The sky is blue"
That's what he would say about this story as well.

If it was said to you it was not a good thing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> I live about a block from a TH, or roughly one coffee if the litter is any indication. I only go to a TH if we're traveling and desperate. The coffee is...well...not coffee, at least compared to what I can much more easily make at home for so much less expense. All of which supports my question, what makes their prices news?
> 
> Never mind, what could have been a Canadian institution has instead become an embarrassment. _*I should know whereof I speak, I'm a Leafs fan.*_
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


But they are beating Tampa Bay Lightning 4-1 tonight, though.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

Mooh said:


> Never mind, what could have been a Canadian institution has instead become an embarrassment.


Tim Horton's is the Justin Bieber of restaurants. Loathed and avoided by everyone you know, yet somehow extremely successful and supported by many.

How much are their prices increasing? If it's a lot, I'm surprised people will stand for it. The key to their success is convenience - they're everywhere and have long hours to catch truck drivers, early rising tradesman, and night shift people; as well as affordability. They don't ride on quality, so if you take away affordability, all they will have going for them is convenience. Their support may start to turn on them. I personally know a lot of folks who would prefer to stop at a Starbuck's or some other coffee place over Tim Horton's if it was open during night shifts or on days when they get up super early. There is some opportunity there if other coffee chains extend their hours.

As for Canadian restaurant chains that I do have a weakness for - Harvey's. Oddly enough the only fast food restaurant where I like the beef burgers. On the rare occasion where I do need to stop at a (different) fast food burger place, I usually end up getting something chicken - I can't stomach fast food beef anywhere else.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My wife loves her Tim Horton's, I hate them. Last place I will go. We've been using their coffee in the tins for a very long time but recently (last 5 cans or so) I see she's switched to McDonald's coffee. Noticed in the store last night that Tim's coffee had gone up to $17.99 a can while McD's was still $16.99

I also love Harvey's. That's my #1 choice for fast food.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

My wife was a Tim's addict for years, decided she was done with them a few years ago, I was never into them.

Never thought that guitar guys would be such coffee snobs, but if we all hate Tim's and we're the very definition of normal, how can the company be so successful?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Tim Horton's has sucked for many years now. If I don't make my own, I stop at a local coffee-brew house that has their own roast from organic, equitable , trade coffee beans and I won't look back. The taste is truly fantastic and I'm in and out faster than the average drive-through times. I may pay 50 or $.60 more but it's worth it. That and it supports a local,independent business.

It's a a safe, public transaction, such as buying gear


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

boyscout said:


> Never thought that guitar guys would be such coffee snobs, but if we all hate Tim's and we're the very definition of normal, how can the company be so successful?


Like all others, we & those we love fall victim to the marketing machine. but really, what the alternative? I won't go near a Starbucks unless I'm feeling constipated and need a good system flush. However, places like A&W and McDonald's have really stepped up their coffee game and are winning people over. Be interesting to see what happens to Tim's in the future.
They may be Canadian, but just like every other chain, when they come to town it means the death of local business.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Like all others, we & those we love fall victim to the marketing machine. but really, what the alternative? I won't go near a Starbucks unless I'm feeling constipated and need a good system flush. However, places like A&W and McDonald's have really stepped up their coffee game and are winning people over. Be interesting to see what happens to Tim's in the future.
> They may be Canadian, but just like every other chain, when they come to town it means the death of local business.


A&W doesn't have the market presence to be taken seriously. few locations and didn't even know they had a focus on coffee...youd never know from their ads. Kinda like Wendys, except they have a bazillion locations missing the coffee boat-although many of them are attached to TH's.
One of the keys to TH and MCD's success, is they are EVERYWHERE. And MCD's has really re-tooled their brand to focus on it. "McCafe" what??? Both combined (presence and focus) creates an association in your mind and creates brand loyalty if the product is any good.

Im a Second Cup guy myself ...which is kinda like being a Maple Leafs fan (perennial marketplace loser).

Don't care for TH...they disguise the weak taste with over-fat cream (18%) and by making it absurdly hot. But I occasionally might buy one just because wherever you are theres a location near you.
I don't pay attention to the pricing...if its inline with other coffee shops, suck it up. Its a luxury. anyone can make their own coffee just as good and cheaper if youre really pinching pennies. I sometimes wish theyd make them $10 a cup, so youd see less of their fucking cups tossed by the roadside, in fields, lakes etc. Pigs.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

In the 70s and 80s Tim Hortons was awesome. I just dont get how that place stuck around the past 25 years because it went to shit decades ago...............


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

They are convenient. Period.

I'm sitting at one in Toronto at the moment enjoying the free wifi, if you don,t count the cost of a small dark roast...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> In the 70s and 80s Tim Hortons was awesome. I just dont get how that place stuck around the past 25 years because it went to shit decades ago...............


I think its just because its become so ingrained in the fabric of Canadians. and the changes in quality etc have been somewhat gradual that ppl either didn't notice or just got used to it and accepted it....like Al Gores climate change analogy of the pot with the frog in it. They were quite clever in their lunch food strategy. Although its made their drive through wait times abysmal.

- - - Updated - - -



nkjanssen said:


> Most of their shares are held by U.S. institutional investors (as a result of a public spin-off from when they were owned by Wendy's). The pending merger with Burger King will make them Brazilian-owned.
> 
> Anyone who eats their awful food and drinks their horrible coffee out of a sense of Canadian pride has been duped by the Tim Horton's marketing machine.


True, but I think you can be owned by a foreign holding and still be a Canadian icon. they are still very active in communities here ie Timbits and all, and its not like they've shipped Brazilians in to work in the shops, or are selling traditional Brazilian food for lunch . Most if not all are franchises owned by Canadian small business owners. Ive met a few actually. they could be one of your neighbors.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> Most of their shares are held by U.S. institutional investors (as a result of a public spin-off from when they were owned by Wendy's). The pending merger with Burger King will make them Brazilian-owned.
> 
> Anyone who eats their awful food and drinks their horrible coffee out of a sense of Canadian pride has been duped by the Tim Horton's marketing machine.


Hey, there's no duping my taste buds - that Italian sandwich is delicious with the proper bread (they run out sometimes).

As for Harveys - mmmmmm. Shame about the finger stink though. Harder to wash out than you-know-what.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> You could say the same about McDonalds or any number of other big international fast food chains. Personally, I think trying to capitalize on patriotism to sell products is distasteful. Molson Coors Brewing Company is probably the biggest seller of "product as patriotism", but Tim Horton's is a close second.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


The difference is, to McDonalds, Canada is one of many pimples on their ass. To TH, Canada is their core market. If the Canadian market turned on them, they would cease to exist ie like Hudsons bay. So I think there is a bit more of a partnership there than with other foreign holdings.
Maybe ive just gotten immune to it. After all we buy Canadian flags made in china, and Made in America cars from the big 3 made with parts coming from mexico and asia. Anywhere you look, its a global economy.
I think I posted a thread a long time ago, asking "what Made in Canada products do you own/buy for your household, other than foodstuffs?" responses were pretty thin. 

I haven't tried that sandwich either, but most of what ive had from them has been one notch above coffee-truck quality....microwaved food, transparent bacon, etc. so not rushing out to hand them $6. for the gastronomic adventure.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Diablo said:


> So not rushing out to hand them $6. for the *culinary adventure.*


Thanks for a laugh for the day!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> Everyone is, of course, free to feel a kinship with TH by virtue of their nationality if they want. Personally, I feel no more closely connected to TH than I do to McDonalds or Burger King. And a price increase on Timbits or a Double-Double matters to me exactly as much as a price increase on Big Macs or Whoppers would. That fact that it's a big news item indicates that I'm probably in the minority, though.


Its not so much the company that's Canadian, its the tradition, for lack of a better word, that its associated with, that is. And lets face it, most Canadian traditions came from abroad anyways. I kind of think going to TH is uniquely Canadian, the way that going out for Chinese food on Christmas Eve is uniquely Jewish...even though theres nothing Jewish about Chinese food. Sometimes bonds just form over time.

But I agree, I don't see it as particularly newsworthy...but I guess something that impacts so many Canadians, albeit meaninglessly, qualifies as news.
...In other news, Kim Kardashians butt was seen...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

My wife has a bit of stock in Tim Hortons so we like to watch it succeed but I've not been a big fan of their coffee since I started drinking it black. Personally I prefer the Maxwell House Dark Roast which I can get on sale for 6 bucks a kilo most of the time and put it in a travel mug. Saves a lot of money that way.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have my coffee at home for the most part. I am not too fussy after years of factory cafeteria and vending machine coffee. We just drink Nescafe Columbian instant coffee at home. On the rare occasion we will get a Timmies if we are touring around. Maybe 3 or 4 times a year. We just got a TH in our little town. The thing I hate the most about it is seeing all the litter. I live down a country road and I see it all over (not just TH, there is McD's wrappers and all sorts of stuff laying on the side of the road beside the beer bottles and such). It makes me wonder. When did we Canadians become such fucking filthy pigs?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nescafe? Oh, my. I keep a jar of that in the back of my cupboard to punish myself if I ever forget to buy real coffee. The deterrent must be effective because I haven't broken the seal on it yet...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I also gave up on Tim Horton's a few years ago. I'd say their coffee has gotten even worse lately and the dark roast tastes exactly the same. I make coffee at home, but if I want one while out I'll get Starbucks or McDonald's.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My in-laws were always drinking instant coffee. I was eating with them for a lengthy period when my Mother-in-law was dying of cancer and started to get some severe stomach cramps. I finally figured out it was the instant coffee. I instantly stopped drinking it and my stomach cramps stopped......well, instantly.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


> The thing I hate the most about it is seeing all the litter. I live down a country road and I see it all over (not just TH, there is McD's wrappers and all sorts of stuff laying on the side of the road beside the beer bottles and such). It makes me wonder. When did we Canadians become such fucking filthy pigs?


Here, here...well said. That makes me sick. If people want to chuck garbage out the window, they should move south of the border. We have a pristine country and we need to maintain what we have


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Here, here...well said. That makes me sick. If people want to chuck garbage out the window, they should move south of the border. We have a pristine country and we need to maintain what we have


And if you can sit in a drive through line for 10 minutes to buy a single coffee, you can take the time to waddle over to the garbage can.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

At 2 in the morning when you've been riding for hrs, especially in wet weather or such, anyplace you can stop and have a hot cup of coffee and something to eat is good. Last Timms I was in was just this scene. They even had forced air hand driers in the can. There is a time and a place for Timms.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Why is their coffee so bad? Cheaply sourced liquid compost likely. It's so easy to make tasty coffee, we do it every morning. Even the pre-ground Folgers, Nabob, and Maxwell House you can buy cheap at the grocery store is better. Maybe too many folks are raised on the stuff and don't have experience of anything better. 

Still, giving valuable news coverage to its price is ridiculous.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

For those of you who are wanting to taste a near perfect coffee, my very close friend owns a coffee shop in toronto called voodoo child.

His barrista has been named/awarded best barrista in Toronto. Just to keep him, my friend has to open another store and become partners. The offers to steal him are still coming.

Although, I can't taste what someone trained can taste, I can appreciate that it's a.good coffee. 

Shameless friend plug.complete


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I totally agree with the comments regarding Tim Horton's coffee. I'm an "avid" coffee drinker and have always found their coffee to have a funny taste...and not in a good way. 
Ever notice most who drink it regularly usually drink it double/double or triple/triple....doesn't take much imagination to see why...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

It's like my mom & dad when I would stay over for a visit, my mom would make the morning coffee extra strong for my benefit (it was still barely more than hot water to my taste) but they would still fill their cups only 1/2 full and the remainder with cream. I never understood how they could still call it coffee.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I do like Tim's coffee! I can't support any of the fast food joints who have coffee! I am a vegetarian and don't support their unethical treatment of animals used for human consumption. Burger King, MacDonalds just to name a few.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> I do like Tim's coffee! I can't support any of the fast food joints who have coffee! I am a vegetarian and don't support their unethical treatment of animals used for human consumption. Burger King, MacDonalds just to name a few.


What about the cheap labour used to pick and process the coffee beans. It's almost impossible to separate ourselves and anything we purchase from ethical and unethical because in our global market, there is so much unethical business practices going on.

I do like your attitude, though in recognizing it is wrong to treat animals in that fashion.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

my Tim Hortons rant ...
Who has had this experience ?

I go to my local timmis for a large coffee that I will split with the wife when I get home.

I walk in and there are 2 folks in line for coffee and Im the third..

There is ONE person serving behind the counter and I notice 4 servers chatting in the corner where they are doing the "take out" window.

The guy in front of me makes an order and he gets a bunch of stuff including sandwiches etc.
The server gets the coffees then walks over to the sandwiches bar and starts making stuff...

I'm standing there looking like an idiot for five minutes that seems like an hour. I look over to the "take out" gang and nobody is serving anything...they are happy , chatting away....having a good old time...

All I want is a dammed shit coffee and I cant even get that....
More time goes by and now there are 2 more folks behind me .....nobody serving coffee cause the server has 
gone into the kitchen to get something for the sandwich order.

I walked out .....no shit coffee and that was 2 months ago ....my last visit to a timmies for a good long while...

they obvoiusly dont need my business and I certainly dont need their shit coffee and service.

G.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

"Incompetence Indifference"

It's everywhere these days...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Nescafe? Oh, my. I keep a jar of that in the back of my cupboard to punish myself if I ever forget to buy real coffee. The deterrent must be effective because I haven't broken the seal on it yet...


Do it. And keep an open mind.
my wife brought some home a couple months ago and I sneered.
when I ran out of tassimo, I cracked it open, and I was really surprised at how good it was. I know it shouldn't be, but it was surprisingly good. I'd definitely keep some at the cottage for a quick and easy fix. And we I now keep some Nescafé decaf in the cupboard for when guests are over (I don't make decaf otherwise, so doesn't make sense to keep any grounds).
it won't replace your home brew, but it might not be as abhorrent as you're expecting.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Nope. Tried it in various strengths. Nescafe sucks. It's awful.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nescafe is like smoking hemp. 8)

Swiss water decaf is supposedly the way to go, if you want to go there.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The ex used to use nescafe to make Kalua. Not too sure if she still does. As far as the price of Tims going up. It's news worthy if you drink a lot of Tims or are a frachise or share holder.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Nescafe? Oh, my. I keep a jar of that in the back of my cupboard to punish myself if I ever forget to buy real coffee. The deterrent must be effective because I haven't broken the seal on it yet...


Does nescafe go bad? In the bottom of the freezer are a few pouches I got from a motel just out of 100 mile when I was flagging there. Back in 1995. It's part of the emergency stuff.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

bluzfish said:


> Nope. Tried it in various strengths. Nescafe sucks. It's awful.


To each their own.
i really didn't think it was bad at all. I'd take it over TH, honestly.

- - - Updated - - -



Electraglide said:


> Does nescafe go bad? In the bottom of the freezer are a few pouches I got from a motel just out of 100 mile when I was flagging there. Back in 1995. It's part of the emergency stuff.


The freeze dried stuff? Prob not. Although I don't know how good pouches are for storage.
fortunately, in an emergency, coffee isn't a life or death staple


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Lola said:


> I am a vegetarian and don't support their unethical treatment of animals used for human consumption. Burger King, MacDonalds just to name a few.


If more people were aware of not only the conditions these animals endure, but the inner workings of feel lots and slaughterhouses with the multitude of horrors that happen, less people would eat meat. I cannot watch the videos because they absolutely sicken me and leave me with rage. While I do eat meat, but I try to make my choices from ethically operated farms and eat very little animal proteins altogether (The dairy industry is also a contributor to such treatment) Have you ever seen how they make filler from inedible animal matter and sterilize it by washing it with ammonia? Disgusting...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Scotty said:


> If more people were aware of not only the conditions these animals endure, but the inner workings of feel lots and slaughterhouses with the multitude of horrors that happen, less people would eat meat. I do eat meat, but I try to make my choices from ethically operated farms and eat very little animal proteins altogether (The dairy industry is also a contributor to such treatment) Have you ever seen how they make filler from inedible animal matter and sterilize it by washing it with ammonia? Disgusting...Not to mention our govt's allow it to be deemed safe, like BHT (butane) in chicken nuggets...


Jamie Oliver did a show that focussed on this, went behind the scenes to chicken farmers etc. I usually take tv with a train of salt, but that show really made an impact on me, and the ethics of food production.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> To each their own.
> i really didn't think it was bad at all. I'd take it over TH, honestly.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Not the freeze dried stuff....just regular nescafe in one cup packages that used to be in motel rooms when motels still had kitchenettes.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Scotty said:


> If more people were aware of not only the conditions these animals endure, but the inner workings of feel lots and slaughterhouses with the multitude of horrors that happen, less people would eat meat. I cannot watch the videos because they absolutely sicken me and leave me with rage. While I do eat meat, but I try to make my choices from ethically operated farms and eat very little animal proteins altogether (The dairy industry is also a contributor to such treatment) Have you ever seen how they make filler from inedible animal matter and sterilize it by washing it with ammonia? Disgusting...


I've worked on feedlots, work about a mile from the latest pig scandel in Alberta and have friends who work on chicken and fish farms. I still eat beef, pork, chicken and fish with no problems. To me ''organic'' just means more expensive food and I find that food from places likeA&W still taste the same after all these years. I find A&W coffee about the same as most other fast food coffees.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Not the freeze dried stuff....just regular nescafe in one cup packages that used to be in motel rooms when motels still had kitchenettes.


Ya, that'll be stale.
but in an emergency, you won't be too picky.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> If more people were aware of not only the conditions these animals endure, but the inner workings of feel lots and slaughterhouses with the multitude of horrors that happen, less people would eat meat. I cannot watch the videos because they absolutely sicken me and leave me with rage. While I do eat meat, but I try to make my choices from ethically operated farms and eat very little animal proteins altogether (The dairy industry is also a contributor to such treatment) Have you ever seen how they make filler from inedible animal matter and sterilize it by washing it with ammonia? Disgusting...


I saw that awhile ago but believe it is only being done in the USA. Do you know if it is being done in Canada yet?


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Steadfastly said:


> I saw that awhile ago but believe it is only being done in the USA. Do you know if it is being done in Canada yet?


That I can't answer...I would hope not


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I can't support Tim's unethical treatment of coffee beans for supposed human consumption either.



Lola said:


> I do like Tim's coffee! I can't support any of the fast food joints who have coffee! I am a vegetarian and don't support their unethical treatment of animals used for human consumption. Burger King, MacDonalds just to name a few.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I saw that awhile ago but believe it is only being done in the USA. Do you know if it is being done in Canada yet?


It is all being done in Canada to a certain extent and don't forget, all they have to do is keep an animal in a Canadian feedlot for a couple of weeks then they call it 'Canadian beef, pork, etc'.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

nonreverb said:


> Well I can't support Tim's unethical treatment of coffee beans for supposed human consumption either.


You can't believe everything you hear. You only hear about the one or two bad cases that happen to make the news. The latest case of abuse involved a video someone took of workers throwing the beans at each other in the field but most workers handle them with care and tenderness and follow government imposed guidelines.
Now grinding them is another matter and can bother coffee haters and tea drinkers.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Guitar101 said:


> You can't believe everything you hear. You only hear about the one or two bad cases that happen to make the news. The latest case of abuse involved a video someone took of workers throwing the beans at each other in the field but most workers handle them with care and tenderness and follow government imposed guidelines.
> _*Now grinding them is another matter and can bother coffee haters*_ and tea drinkers.


I grind my beans......but I do it in the privacy of my own home with the doors and windows shut so those terrible screams can't be heard.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> my Tim Hortons rant ... Who has had this experience ? <snip>
> 
> There is ONE person serving behind the counter and I notice 4 servers chatting in the corner where they are doing the "take out" window. <snip> /QUOTE]
> 
> When my wife was addicted she would counsel, "Don't go inside, Tim's cares much more about fast service to drive-through customers than to counter customers." Sounds like you saw that in action.


----------



## esau (Sep 8, 2014)

I have to admit I am addicted to their Ice Cappuccino's and Sour cream glazed doughnuts . Always ask for the doughnut with the least amount of glazing. They tend to coat them like candy.
love GC , I've learned Tim's makes bad coffee and Gibson 2015 Les Paul's are expensive, ugly and not as good as 2014's


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> What about the cheap labour used to pick and process the coffee beans. It's almost impossible to separate ourselves and anything we purchase from ethical and unethical because in our global market, there is so much unethical business practices going on.
> 
> I do like your attitude, though in recognizing it is wrong to treat animals in that fashion.


I am also going cruelty free with all my cosmetics! It's just so wrong to make animals suffer for the sake of our damned vanity. I am curently doing research about different brands that say they don't test on animals but the parent company does. I just hooked up with PETA. They are extremely helpful and are willing to set me on the right course!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Peta is not what many of us would consider to be the right course.

Somewhere between the old school fur trade and PETA is a balanced and reasonable approach.

Getting back to the original topic, I was hungry this morning so I stopped at Tim's on the way to the office. I gave them a $5.00 bill and got less than $4.00 back.

Then after a couple of bites, I threw most of the sugar encrusted garbage where it belongs.

More than $1 for a doughnut?

That's the final nail in the coffin IMO.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Peta is not what many of us would consider to be the right course.
> 
> Somewhere between the old school fur trade and PETA is a balanced and reasonable approach.
> 
> ...


"PETA" bite tongue, bite tongue

So you liked the coffee and ordered the wrong type of doughnut. You shouldn't blame Tim Horton's for that. (place smiley emoticon here)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> "PETA" bite tongue, bite tongue
> 
> So you liked the coffee and ordered the wrong type of doughnut. You shouldn't blame Tim Horton's for that. (place smiley emoticon here)


Wrong again.

Their coffee is water. I wouldn't waste my money.

Would you suggest a doughnut at Tims that ISN'T saturated in sugar?

Even the old fashioned plain is soaked in it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Funny, when I read the OP a few days ago I found myself agreeing that it was really a "non-event", too much so to warrant news stories on it. Now that it's into page 7 here I'm starting to wonder if maybe it _was _news after all! :smile-new:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, this is Canada. We're talking about Tim Hortons.

Unless it's hockey there's not much that trumps that in these woods.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> Their coffee is water. I wouldn't waste my money.
> 
> ...


Donuts are meant to be sweet. What you wanted was a bagel.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I get a large DD and a muffin on the way to work each shift.

That went from $3.15, to $3.25 today.
I see it as eating into the workers tip. 8/

Try the coffee cake muffin, fairly new and pretty tasty.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Donuts are meant to be sweet. What you wanted was a bagel.



Sweet is one thing. What I see lately (maybe it's just at the one Tims) is ridiculous oversugaring.

I have eaten one or two doughnuts over the last 53 years and either I'm becoming more sensitive to it (possibly true to an extent) or they're using way more sugar than ever before. And that's from a guy with a wicked sweet tooth.

A simple old fashioned plain doughnut shouldn't taste like it was saturated in sucrose.

A bagel is fine, but it's not a doughnut as you have noted.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Sweet is one thing. What I see lately (maybe it's just at the one Tims) is ridiculous oversugaring.
> 
> I have eaten one or two doughnuts over the last 53 years and either I'm becoming more sensitive to it (possibly true to an extent) or they're using way more sugar than ever before. And that's from a guy with a wicked sweet tooth.
> 
> ...


I haven't noticed any change in the sweetness of the donuts. Just that they aren't as fresh anymore.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I haven't noticed any change in the sweetness of the donuts. Just that they aren't as fresh anymore.


I'm sure it depends on the bakery or location. 

Or maybe I'm just noticing it more.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Tim's magic ingredient is the paper cups. Must be something in them that makes the coffee taste OK.

have some of their coffee in a mug and it's awful.


----------

